# Can you believe this crap ??



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.wikihow.com/Overcome-Depersonalization


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

person is either an idiot or doesnt have dp/dr


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

There internet is evil.


----------

